# Got trains running for the 4th! - Video



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7jUbowS99k

I've finally got the track laid! Switches aren't in yet, have some junky NG sectional track down on the straightaway temporarily. It's just a continuous loop right now. Enjoy the video I cobbled together real quick.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations on the start of operations!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great, but where is the caboose?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool Manco 
But I did not understand a word of the music????


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice sound track!


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

Marty, during the chorus they're saying, "Where's the caboose"... you have to listen carefully


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I thought I saw 'FRED' running behind, trying to catch up....


----------

